# skid steer suggestions



## NEUSWEDE

I am in the market for a skid steer, have done some research and from prior use know what I want but looking for input from others.
I am going to use it for landscape installs, hardscaping, sweeping parking lots and plowing with 10' pusher box and loading snow and salt into trucks.

I know I want high flow and I think the 2 speed would be great for the plowing and hp in the 70-80hp range. I like the bobcat a300 but the extra moving parts and the price tag has me thinking twice. Also interested in the JD 325 but have mixed reviews on the reliability.

Just looking for opinions.


----------



## 02DURAMAX

Have you looked at New Holland??....The LS190 is what i use in some of the lots i do...and that skid steer may work for you..


----------



## Lawnscape89

Ditto...I have a LS180 but I'm not sure about pushing the 10' box plow. I do use an 8' and it does just fine, plus it doesn't hang over the side of my trailer when transporting. 2 speed is a no brainer IMO and a heated cab.


----------



## kysnowman

go away from and skid steer that still operates with the yankem sticks. Pilot controls are the only way to go, less fatigue when your in it for long periods of time!


----------



## 02DURAMAX

kysnowman;353553 said:


> go away from and skid steer that still operates with the yankem sticks. Pilot controls are the only way to go, less fatigue when your in it for long periods of time!


I personally like the New Holland && foot controls.....But tomorrow i will be trying a New Cat 252B....will see how that goes.:salute: :salute:


----------



## kysnowman

I own a cat so I'm biased, but I would think bobcat would be good they've been working on there pilot controls for a few years.


----------



## Doug Montanari

When I was looking for a skid loader I wanted the hand controls so I was leaning towards the cat from the start. I had a demo on a new holland, mustang, bobcat & a cat. I ended up purchasing a 236B cat and am very happy that i did. I'm in the process of getting a plow for it to use it for snow removal the only thing I didnt do was get the 2 speed and wish I would have. I asked about the Hi-Flow and was told that i really wouldnt need it for my landscaping bus.


----------



## 02DURAMAX

Here's a pic of the one we just bought 2007 Cat 252B with snow plow only 5.5hours....As of right now i dont like the pilot control too much.....I get on it and want to drive it like the New Holland ...but will see how that goes:salute: :salute:


----------



## NEUSWEDE

02DURAMAX;353943 said:


> Here's a pic of the one we just bought 2007 Cat 252B with snow plow only 5.5hours....As of right now i dont like the pilot control too much.....I get on it and want to drive it like the New Holland ...but will see how that goes:salute: :salute:


If you don't mind me asking what did you pay for that?

also is that a 7' blade?


----------



## magnatrac

I agree with 02duramax ,take a look at the new holland. I have rented alot of different brands and really like the low center of gravity and vertical lift that new holland has. I started renting bobcats and they were fine but I do alot of work on dirt bike tracks and the low profile helps alot when your playing on steeper slopes. I went to the new holland dealer to look at a used john deere( the old ones were new holland chassis) and found out I could get a new one cheaper than used. I don't know much about the new deere's but I have had deere rep's tell me that they had alot of problems with the 200 series when they came out. I and going to buy a second loader this spring and it will probably be the L185, same size as the 180 just a bigger motor. I love the maintenance with the n/h ,lift the boom ,pull off the sides and everything is right in front of you. As far as controls go I have hand foot controls and don't mind them at all. The pilot controls are nice if your going to be in it for 10 hours straight, but I didn't like them on rough ground. They were too easy to use and I ended up jerking the controls all over making for an even rougher ride. I doesn't really matter what brand you get as long as it gets the job done it's good in my book! 
magnatrac


----------



## Triple L

Hay dylan, I would actually suggest getting a Komatsu if you have a dealer in your area. My buddy just bought one and loves it. All hand controls, Left does the driving, Right is the bucket. And man the 815 with 50 horses pushes nice. This last storm we had I pushed 6 passes of heavy ice pellets into a pile and got him to pile it away. He went full speed into it and it slowed down to a crawl but it pushed it real good. 3000 lbs tipping compacity and it only weights about 6000 lbs so it's easy to pull. He bought the skid-steer, 16' 14000 lbs trailer, and the Blizzard 810 powerplow for $50,000. I think he got a deal and a half. But if you put a plow on skid-steer I don't think nothing beats the blizzard. It is real efficient. Well, just a nother idea and something to look into. By the way your salters holding up good so far


----------



## 02DURAMAX

NEUSWEDE;353960 said:


> If you don't mind me asking what did you pay for that?
> 
> also is that a 7' blade?


Sorry, I don't remember  and the paper work is at the shop, But I'll Check for ya and post it tomorrow..


----------



## cat320

Triple L;354031 said:


> Hay dylan, I would actually suggest getting a Komatsu if you have a dealer in your area. My buddy just bought one and loves it. All hand controls, Left does the driving, Right is the bucket. And man the 815 with 50 horses pushes nice. This last storm we had I pushed 6 passes of heavy ice pellets into a pile and got him to pile it away. He went full speed into it and it slowed down to a crawl but it pushed it real good. 3000 lbs tipping compacity and it only weights about 6000 lbs so it's easy to pull. He bought the skid-steer, 16' 14000 lbs trailer, and the Blizzard 810 powerplow for $50,000. I think he got a deal and a half. But if you put a plow on skid-steer I don't think nothing beats the blizzard. It is real efficient. Well, just a nother idea and something to look into. By the way your salters holding up good so far


I was looking into the komatsu skids too before i got mine we have a dealer not that far but when i heard the price looked at the specs i felt they were a tad over priced.they are nice machine but they either had less HP or lift capacity or did not have all the features the other had for the less $$.


----------



## 02DURAMAX

NEUSWEDE;353960 said:


> If you don't mind me asking what did you pay for that?
> 
> also is that a 7' blade?


7' 6" and paid $3,500 for it...


----------



## Craftybigdog

Bobcat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Craftybigdog;355531 said:


> Bobcat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


priced S250 and A300 out the other day and seemed kinda expensive. I like the all wheel steer on the A300 but can't justify the price.

How do you like the all wheel steer?


----------



## Lawnscape89

magnatrac;354027 said:


> I agree with 02duramax ,take a look at the new holland. I have rented alot of different brands and really like the low center of gravity and vertical lift that new holland has. I started renting bobcats and they were fine but I do alot of work on dirt bike tracks and the low profile helps alot when your playing on steeper slopes.
> magnatrac


Do you have any pics of your track work? I use mine for the same thing, sometimes. We are trying to design something for a place we ride at. Maybe I can show an aerial shot and you could give me some ideas.

At first, I thought I was the only one that liked New Holland I know it doesn't have all the bells and whistles of some of the other machines. I guess that's one of the things I like most: Simplicity; and it does everything I need it too, so, I'm happy.

I was considering the Bobcat as they had the Bobtach and didn't know that New Holland offered it. Once I found out they did, I went with it and got the enclosed cab, too. There's nothing better than changing from a snow bucket to pusher during a storm and never leaving the (heated) cab.:bluebounc


----------



## magnatrac

Lawnscape89;355555 said:


> Do you have any pics of your track work? I use mine for the same thing, sometimes. We are trying to design something for a place we ride at. Maybe I can show an aerial shot and you could give me some ideas.
> 
> At first, I thought I was the only one that liked New Holland I know it doesn't have all the bells and whistles of some of the other machines. I guess that's one of the things I like most: Simplicity; and it does everything I need it too, so, I'm happy.
> 
> I was considering the Bobcat as they had the Bobtach and didn't know that New Holland offered it. Once I found out they did, I went with it and got the enclosed cab, too. There's nothing better than changing from a snow bucket to pusher during a storm and never leaving the (heated) cab.


 Here's a few pics of the last track my brother and I built this past fall. There's a lot more pics on thumpertalk, of this track and some of the other tracks we've built. Maybe theses pics will help with your plans. We have been building and maintaining tracks for about 10 years. This is one of the newest services we are now offering through our company. Post some pics of your land and we will be glad to help. There are alot of things people tend to over look when building a track. Such as soil conditions, drainage, not to mention safe/fun jump designs. These are all things we had to figure out the hard way. The track in the photos was built with 2 skids, it took about 25 hours.( yes you can do anything with skid steers it just takes longer) We usually rent a dozer for the big stuff but with short notice we couldn't get on delivered on time.


----------



## Northland

Those make me miss my KX's... Oh wait...thats right.. I decided my career was more imoprtant that motocross... Besides....its not IT its WHEN you get a major injury... I just finally quit racing MX last year. My full time employer decided they didnt want to give any more light duty time to people like me injuring themselves doing extracuricllar activities...


----------



## magnatrac

Yeah bowling or golf would probably be safer, but not as much fun! I know what you mean about getting injured.I have been messed up good, four days in the neuro icu and brain surgery. I gave up racing,but love riding so that is why I have my personal tracks. Nothing like having a 16 year old with nothing to lose taking you out on the race track. I am using my racing experiance to design/build fun safe tracks. If you look at all of the jumps you can come up way short. As long as you ride in you ability and take it easy it's a pretty safe sport. I only posted the pics to show the track work, and what skid loaders are capable of. This track was built with a new holland ls 160 with mclaren rubber ProTrac's, and a bobcat S185 with loegering versa tracks. If you plan on digging in the dirt the tracks really speed things up.


----------



## ajech

I bought a brand new Bobcat S300 about 6 or 7 months ago. I really like it, plenty of power, it can lift a mountain. I bought it mainly for moving pallets around my warehouse but I also want to use it moving snow and hauling hay to my cattle. I have an 8ft. snow pusher for it and so far it works great. I went with the 8 ft. having never used one before so I went with the smaller one just to make sure I could always push it. 
A couple of things I don't like about it, is the in cab noise level. Apparently they went to a heavier drive chain in these new K series models and the dealer says it does make more noise than the old ones. It is easily remideed by wear headphones or earplugs but annoying none the less. The other thing is that when I start it up during the winter after about 2 minutes the motor will surge for about 1 minute and then even back out while it is idilling. The dealer says everyone of them do it and there is nothing to worry about. Time will tell. 
Good Things: I love the bobtach, I wouldn't buy another skid loader without the 2 speed, it is a must. One of the reasons I bought a bobcat was because of the rental services that the Bobcat dealer offered. My dealer carries more attachments for rental than anyone else I could find.

Just some thoughts. Hopefully that helps. I know it is kind of a long post but I wish I had found this sight before I bought my skid loader so I could have asked these kind of questions. Here is a link to some pictures of my skid loader and pusher.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=42349


----------



## NEUSWEDE

ajech;355885 said:


> I bought a brand new Bobcat S300 about 6 or 7 months ago. I really like it, plenty of power, it can lift a mountain. I bought it mainly for moving pallets around my warehouse but I also want to use it moving snow and hauling hay to my cattle. I have an 8ft. snow pusher for it and so far it works great. I went with the 8 ft. having never used one before so I went with the smaller one just to make sure I could always push it.
> A couple of things I don't like about it, is the in cab noise level. Apparently they went to a heavier drive chain in these new K series models and the dealer says it does make more noise than the old ones. It is easily remideed by wear headphones or earplugs but annoying none the less. The other thing is that when I start it up during the winter after about 2 minutes the motor will surge for about 1 minute and then even back out while it is idilling. The dealer says everyone of them do it and there is nothing to worry about. Time will tell.
> Good Things: I love the bobtach, I wouldn't buy another skid loader without the 2 speed, it is a must. One of the reasons I bought a bobcat was because of the rental services that the Bobcat dealer offered. My dealer carries more attachments for rental than anyone else I could find.
> 
> Just some thoughts. Hopefully that helps. I know it is kind of a long post but I wish I had found this sight before I bought my skid loader so I could have asked these kind of questions. Here is a link to some pictures of my skid loader and pusher.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=42349


I was under the impression that any bobcat attachments I can run on pretty much any other machine. Correct or what is the difference?


----------



## ajech

NEUSWEDE;355919 said:


> I was under the impression that any bobcat attachments I can run on pretty much any other machine. Correct or what is the difference?


No, your right. I probably didn't word that in the best way. I took into consideration that I was going to be renting a lot of those attachments anyway I wanted to try and work with this particular dealer on buying a skid loader. Besides I really liked the Bobcat brand anyway. But I have a tried a Cat out as well and really liked it to, Bobcat gave me a little better deal.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

ajech;355952 said:


> No, your right. I probably didn't word that in the best way. I took into consideration that I was going to be renting a lot of those attachments anyway I wanted to try and work with this particular dealer on buying a skid loader. Besides I really liked the Bobcat brand anyway. But I have a tried a Cat out as well and really liked it to, Bobcat gave me a little better deal.


I get what your saying now. I went to Bobcat very friendly and helpful but I felt there prices at least at my dealer were high even for attachments. I went to Gehl and found a better machine at a better price, both have great service and are close so I am still deciding. Gehl also had better financing.


----------



## ajech

Hey NEUSWEDE, I see you are from Portland, ME. Have you ever heard of a company called "Atlantic Sportswear" I had the owner call me up two years ago and started buying a 50'W X 100'L plastic tarp from me in order to line his hockey rink. Just wondering how big of a company it is.


----------



## ajech

NEUSWEDE;355954 said:


> I get what your saying now. I went to Bobcat very friendly and helpful but I felt there prices at least at my dealer were high even for attachments. I went to Gehl and found a better machine at a better price, both have great service and are close so I am still deciding. Gehl also had better financing.


I would definetely agree on the price of attachments. I was able to find my snow pusher much cheaper and built just the same for a lot less money. In fact, I found out later that "Quick Attach" the company that I bought my snow pusher from is owned by Erskine Manufacturing who used to make the snow pushers for Bobcat.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

ajech;355956 said:


> Hey NEUSWEDE, I see you are from Portland, ME. Have you ever heard of a company called "Atlantic Sportswear" I had the owner call me up two years ago and started buying a 50'W X 100'L plastic tarp from me in order to line his hockey rink. Just wondering how big of a company it is.


Actually they are a pretty good sized company they do the uniforms for a lot of teams up here. I actually know a couple of people who work for the company because I played lacrosse in college against them.

On the pusher box I am going with a local company who builds them 20 min from my shop along with a bunch of attachments, better price then the rest and a lot beefier

Thanks for the info


----------



## ajech

No problem, good luck. We just started to get snow about an hour ago. They are calling for 3-6 inches by noon tomorrow. This is only our second measurable snow.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

ajech;355968 said:


> No problem, good luck. We just started to get snow about an hour ago. They are calling for 3-6 inches by noon tomorrow. This is only our second measurable snow.


Quit bragging, we have had 4 plowable storms and they were all under 2"

They are saying end of next week we might have a big storm but going on to what they have said for the past storms it will probably rain!


----------



## ajech

I will say one thing. Although we havn't received much snow yet, we have had plenty of moisture in the form of rain. This is good news for the farmers around me, considering we havn't had good moisture here for a couple years. Probably the same where you guys are. If it had just been cold enough we probably would have looked like Denver, CO.


----------



## mrplowdude

If I were you I would get the 2 speed. Its much faster and would plow circles around a truck. I don't think you need hi flow. I have it and have never used it. So far all the attachments i've looked at are standard flow. Also if your looking into a pusher you can make one out of an old fisher plow and save a lot of money. My friend did it and only spent $900 on all the parts including bobtach plate, plow, welding, sandblasting and painting. I found my 773 used from bobcat of NH they even gave me the machine for 2 days to test it out before I bought it to make sure I liked it.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

mrplowdude;356280 said:


> If I were you I would get the 2 speed. Its much faster and would plow circles around a truck. I don't think you need hi flow. I have it and have never used it. So far all the attachments i've looked at are standard flow. Also if your looking into a pusher you can make one out of an old fisher plow and save a lot of money. My friend did it and only spent $900 on all the parts including bobtach plate, plow, welding, sandblasting and painting. I found my 773 used from bobcat of NH they even gave me the machine for 2 days to test it out before I bought it to make sure I liked it.


What did you pay for the 773 and how many hours? I am looking for something that will handle a little more and going to go new for lower interest rates and not having to deal with someone elses problems. I am getting 2 speed without a question, Hi flow I thought about but am not going to get it.

I am going for a 10' pusher box the fisher plow is a good idea but I need something bigger and beefer.


----------



## mrplowdude

NEUSWEDE;356392 said:


> What did you pay for the 773 and how many hours?
> 
> I am going for a 10' pusher box the fisher plow is a good idea but I need something bigger and beefer.


I paid 17k, It has 2000 hours but runs like new. 
Becareful with the 10' pusher. Don't get a high mold board. My friend has a 873 with 10' pusher that has a high mold board, and doesn't use the pusher because the machine won't push it. It just holds to much snow.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

873 only has 71hp, the skid I am looking at has 81, regardless you need to know how to use it. a larger loader will have trouble pushing a 10' fully loaded it comes out to around 9 cu. yards of snow. I need it clearing lanes in a parking lot during the whole snow fall so won't be pushing that much just be able to run to the end of the lane without spilling, I will have a 10' blade as well for scraping.


----------



## TerrForms

*Tracker skid steer vs/tires*

I was just looking at a used bobcat tracked. The tracks seem so smooth. Will this thing push snow? I was also wanting to replace one of my HI-LOs with a skid steer. Will a skid steer move around a pallet in tight quarters as well as a HI-LO? I would have to get something that can lift 3000lbs. 
Thanks for any info
John


----------



## NEUSWEDE

TerrForms;356501 said:


> I was just looking at a used bobcat tracked. The tracks seem so smooth. Will this thing push snow? I was also wanting to replace one of my HI-LOs with a skid steer. Will a skid steer move around a pallet in tight quarters as well as a HI-LO? I would have to get something that can lift 3000lbs.
> Thanks for any info
> John


What I have heard about tracked machines and snow is that it has to be heavy. A buddies company has a huge place they run 3 loaders and 2 tracked loaders. One tracked loader is a Cat and they said it is huge and will push all day but is slow as hell because it isn't 2 speed, the other is a Deere and they say no matter what it will spin it's tracks all day long because it isn't heavy.

I don't know what a Hi_LO is but the heavier skids will lift pallets and move them around easily.


----------



## TerrForms

*what weight will it lift?*

*Hey Ajech!* What sort of weight are you lifting with that s300? Can you maneuver the pallets into tight spaces. I have to lift 3000lb pallets and double stack them. I now use a fork lift and wondering if I would be happy with a skid steer to do the same job. I would also want to use the skid to plow with. 
Thanks for any info
John


----------



## drmiller100

tracks work really well until you have to push snow.

if the tracks are on ice, and the blade or bucket is pushing snow, everything quits moving.

same theory of running huge wide fat tires on icey roads. look cool, but no worky.

also, plan to buy all new tracks and bogies every 500 hours. price this before you buy it. 

compare that to 500 bucks for new tires.

i have a case skid. love it. 
new holland makes a NICE machine as well.
deere has great equipment, but deere skid steers really suck. we rented one when our case was down with a drive motor at 4,000 hours, and we hated it. it was slow and illbalanced.


----------



## magnatrac

I was looking at tracked machines this spring and decised to just keep my over the tire tracks for the summer. I looked at alot of brands, and only asv and cat said that I could use it in snow. I wanted to push man made snow piles with it( we offer snowmaking services for special events). The low ground pressue would be nice to get on top of the snow. Man made snow in much denser than natural snow, but not dense enough to hold my machine w/ over tire tracks. I was told that If I used the other brands in the snow the under carriage would heat up ,melt the snow and then refreeze. this can apparently cause the tracks to stretch. I don't know how much of a problem this actually is, but after hearing similar stories from different brands I changed my mind. I really would like a tracked machine but it is alot of money to have possible problems. I am still using my magnatrac dozer to push snow, It just takes a long time!


----------



## TerrForms

*Ruled out tracks*


Asked my local Bobcat dealer and he was not in favor of tracks for pushing snow. He want's me to take a look at a used 225 bobcat (I think that was the model) He said chains would be a good way to go IF you need them. The used bobcat is 4yrs old with 4000hrs on it. Sounds like too may hours to me for $24k. Any thoughts ?
John


----------



## magnatrac

My new holland is almost 5yrs old and when I bought it It was only 17,500 .I know it is not the biggest machine , but it can load a pallet of salt in or out of my truck. Thats good enough for me! I went to the dealer to look at used and was shocked to learn that I could finance a new one for less. The deals are better than buying a car. I have always thought that bobcat were expensive. When people see my loader they always ask If it was about 30,000. I just smile because thats good for resale when people think they cost that much. Shop around because prices can really vary! See if that dealer will drop about 10,000 off of that price!!!


----------



## TerrForms

MAGNATRAC: I called Bobcat of Lansing and he told me the machine is out on rental. I don't know if a rental machine with 4000hrs. would be a good buy even if he were to lower price? 
John


----------



## NEUSWEDE

I would never buy a machine used with over 1000 hours and I would never buy a rental machine. Half the people who rent machines don't know how to use them right and beat the crap out of them. The other half know how to use them and beat the crap out of them. 24k for 4000 hours might as well go new because you'll end up putting so much money into it you could have bought new!


----------



## magnatrac

Wow I can't beleive that they would rent a machine with 4,000 hours on it! That sounds like a problem waithing to happen. It is one thing if you were to put 4k on it, and take care of it. Every rental machine I have seen with 2k already looks worked over. I was going to sell my new holland to get the new one in the spring but my brother wants me to keep it. I only have 600hrs.on it and was going to start asking around $14,000. I know thats alot but it's worth a try. After looking around this site I feel that might be cheap, my machine still looks like new! Buying equipment like this is probably the best investment I have made( other than my house). After having access to a loader all of the time you forget what a pain some jobs were with out it. I always tell people that a skid steer it like a cordless drill, everybody should have one!!!


----------



## TerrForms

Hey Guys: Thanks for all the input about the skid steer! 1) Don't need tracks 2) Don't want rental equipment. 3) don't want a lot of hrs on unit. 
By the way Magnatrac, how did you wind up with a STRUCK tractor. I have never seen one, just in popular science mag. and a used one for sale on E-bay. Does that thing really work?
John


----------



## magnatrac

The crawler was in my friends barn for years growing up, It was his grandpas. When my buddys dad was cleaning things out he knew that I aways liked it ,and asked if I wanted to buy it. I got it for $800 with almost no time on it.In 1979 the kit was $3500. I have all of the original paper work and brochures in mint condition. It has more power than it can use. The machine weighs 1500lbs, not enough for good traction. You could park it in front of a tree and it would sit there all day spining the tracks ! If you use it in sand or top soil it is awsome( beats a shovel any day) It is a mt2000 ,16hp w/ a 50"dozer blade and electric lift. I wanted to put a hydo pump on it but I decided it would be wrong to mess with a classic. We used it to fix ruts on our dirt bike track untill I got the loader. Its fun but way to slow for serious work. It is finally nice to hear that someone knows what a magnatrac is!!!


----------



## TerrForms

*Struck*

The Struck on E-bay were asking 13k. Said it weighted 3000lb. with 25hp. Sound like they have made them larger nowadays. If I get up 75 to Ortonville I would to see the skid and STRUCK. I almost bought an old gas station out there years ago.
John


----------



## magnatrac

Yeah the new ones are a bit bigger and come factory assembled. I looked at a 25hp 5000 w/ a 6way blade, it would have weighed about 2,200lbs. The problem is the cost, $19,000 about 5yrs ago. If you get one with a loader and back hoe it is nearly 30,000. You can get a ditch witch mega tool for 25,000. The strucks are neat but a DW rubber tracked loader back hoe with pilot controls for less sounds alot better. If you want to see the toys sometime thats cool !!!!


----------



## TerrForms

*New ?*

Hey Magnatrac: Stoped by the Gehl skid store and priced a new 5640. It will lift my 3000lb. no problem. $25k new. Low finacing to. 
John


----------



## NEUSWEDE

TerrForms;359852 said:


> Hey Magnatrac: Stoped by the Gehl skid store and priced a new 5640. It will lift my 3000lb. no problem. $25k new. Low finacing to.
> John


What options for that price? I am looking at the same just turbo, with cab, heat, 2 speed counter weight, joystick controls and heavy duty tires and 72" bucket for 29K


----------



## TerrForms

2 speed with bucket. No cab or heat!


----------



## Italiano67

S205 Bobcat. Powerful and medium sized. Around 26,000 for cab and heat, Bobtach, and hand and foot controls.


----------



## charlefoxtrtot

*Skid steer*

I started out with a bobcat 773 years ago, then went to a New Holland LX885 2/spd, then to a Gehl 7800. The machine weighs in @ 9900lbs. 115hp turbo diesel, 2 spd. It is a tank. I would buy another...


----------



## NEUSWEDE

charlefoxtrtot;361929 said:


> I started out with a bobcat 773 years ago, then went to a New Holland LX885 2/spd, then to a Gehl 7800. The machine weighs in @ 9900lbs. 115hp turbo diesel, 2 spd. It is a tank. I would buy another...


I looked at that 7810 that thing is massive, I tested it at the dealer, the back end is so huge and long, I would wreck so much with it. I went for the 5640 Turbo 81 hp perfect set-up for what I need it to do.


----------



## BigTruckNuts

just picked up a 98 Mustang 2070 off ebay...I bought it with 1256 hours and it is a 75hp turbo. I would recomend a Mustang after using this. Tons of power.

Chris


----------



## TerrForms

*Mustang skid*

BigTruckNuts: Does it have a heated cab and are you happy with a use machine. (how much did you have to spend?)
Thanks JS


----------



## spiviter

I bought a new cat 252 with 2 speed and cab. I have 38 hours on it now and love it. I did try the gehl 6640, But cat has a better support in my area and is able to drop another machine if mine fails. I run a 10ft plow, 10ft box, and 82" 1yd snow bucket. I have driven the Bobat S250, Case 440?, Gehl 6640 and the new holland LS195.5B. Cat was the highest price...


----------



## cat320

quote(I have driven the Bobat S250, Case 440?, Gehl 6640 and the new holland LS195.5B. Cat was the highest price...)

I guess you pay for that service if they are the highst priced one?


----------



## JOEC

Hey spiviter what area are you from? If you don't mind me asking what did that cat cost you ? I have one and im thinking about selling it. It's got no hours on it. My guys are not liking that machine at all. I'm thinking about going with a articulating loader.


----------



## BigTruckNuts

Yes it does have heat but its not hooked up. The machine is much bigger than we expected but it really does a great job. It runs very well and is very strong. We do not have a front door for it yet but that is on the way. 

I would recomend a mustang skid steer, it really was worth the money.

- Chris


----------



## spiviter

JOEC;367434 said:


> Hey spiviter what area are you from? If you don't mind me asking what did that cat cost you ? I have one and im thinking about selling it. It's got no hours on it. My guys are not liking that machine at all. I'm thinking about going with a articulating loader.


I am in wood dale, next to ohare airport. I bought it from patten cat in elmhurst. It ran 38,000. It has 2 speed, heated cab 1yd snow bucket, self leveling and the deluxe controls. Look into the cat 906 mini loader.


----------



## CanuckGuy

*Magnatrac 5000 For Sale (Canada)*

Hey guys,

Found this forum (and this thread) while Google'ing for some info on Struck's Magnatrac products.

If anyone's interested, I'm selling one for my dad (he's located in Welland, ON Canada) on eBay and the auction is ending on Monday, February 12th (tomorrow).

It's a '92 Magnatrac 5000 w/ loader, backhoe, ripper and dozer blade. It's only got 37 hours on it as my dad had purchased it for retail sale but that never materialized. He's used it each summer to make sure everything's in good condition and then it's been stored in our garage/barn - away from the elements.

We're looking at about an $8000 USD reserve price (bidding is at $7500 USD now). The buyer would be responsible for all shipping costs and we don't mind storing it for the winter (at no cost) if it's easier for someone to pick it up in the spring/summer.

If anyone's interested, please have a look:

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAGNATRAC-5000-CRAWLER-LOADER-BACKHOE_W0QQitemZ270087154784QQihZ017QQcategoryZ97121QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

If that link doesn't work, please search for "Magnatrac 5000" and the listing should show up.

If you have any questions, please reply back to this post or feel free to email me at ([email protected]).

Cheers,
Jeremy


----------



## CanuckGuy

*Sorry!! *

Hey guys,

Really sorry - I should have read the Forum rules before posting that previous message about the Magnatrac for sale.

Really sorry - didn't mean to intentionally violate any of the Forum's rules. 

Cheers,
Jeremy tymusic


----------



## bobcat s-160

should have went with bobcat you cann't keep motors in the new hollands.xysport


----------



## magnatrac

bobcat s-160;378803 said:


> should have went with bobcat you cann't keep motors in the new hollands.xysport


Where do you get your info ? I know alot of people with NH. no motor problems. Please fill me in ? I am guessing you like bobcat?


----------



## bobcat s-160

magnatrac;378810 said:


> Where do you get your info ? I know alot of people with NH. no motor problems. Please fill me in ? I am guessing you like bobcat?


Yea I like bobcat I have a john deere and I like that too. I just hear alot about NH motors not lasting that all.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

bobcat s-160;380474 said:


> Yea I like bobcat I have a john deere and I like that too. I just hear alot about NH motors not lasting that all.


Bobcat is over priced, much better bang for the buck out there.


----------



## TTBoy77

We have a couple of Case 450's. These things are awesome. Fully loaded with a heating system that will make you sweat all over....not just your feet or just your head. We push snow with 10ft blades and no tracks. They push without any problems. In the summer, they have a ton of power and are reliable. This past summer, while on a job-site, I worked circles around a brand new Bobcat. Those things are horrible...IMO.


----------



## bobcat s-160

TTBoy77;382335 said:


> We have a couple of Case 450's. These things are awesome. Fully loaded with a heating system that will make you sweat all over....not just your feet or just your head. We push snow with 10ft blades and no tracks. They push without any problems. In the summer, they have a ton of power and are reliable. This past summer, while on a job-site, I worked circles around a brand new Bobcat. Those things are horrible...IMO.


Was the bobcat the same size as your Case? or was it smaller? What model was the bobcat?


----------

